# Madone 4.5 - top headset bearing cover?



## Dbbled (Jan 14, 2006)

Does anyone know what top headset bearing cover I need for my 2012 Madone? I know it's an FSA but not sure what I need. I called FSA and they weren't positive what HS Trek is putting on the Madones.

I want to put a short top bearing cap on to bring the bars lower.

Thanks, DD


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

go to your Trek dealer and have them order part #416719 (black) or 416891 (white). It will say "Cane Creek" on it, but its the same as that FSA.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

The easiest thing is to contact Trek or your local LBS and ask.

Or, go to the Cane Creek website and use their headset finder for a 2012 Madone 4 series. Just for fun, I just did and got:

Top Headset: SHIS:IS41 - 1-1/8" Cane Creek Integrated Threadless
Bottom Headset: SHIS:IS52/40 - 1.5" Integrated (IS)

This is a tapered headset, but for your purposes, all you need to know is that the top is a "normal" IS41 headset. They refer to it above as "Cane Creek Integrated Threadless" which is a generic term to distinguish it from the other type of integrated headset, IS42, which is generically called "Campy"

FSA and many others (including Cane Creek of course) make integrated to both standards. If you just contact FSA and tell them the top bearing is an IS41, they should be able to tell you which top cap (AKA cone spacer) will work. Or you can buy any other IS41 compatable cone spacer that you might find on ebay or other.


----------



## Dbbled (Jan 14, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the replies -- very helpful. I had checked with my LBS but they weren't sure so I thought I would do some research on my own. I hadn't checked out Cane Creek yet..


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Just to be clear, the only reason I mentioned Cane Creek is that they have that headset finder, which gives you the specs for the headset, which you can then compare across the various manufacturers (including Cane Creek of course).

You should be able to easily find a shorter FSA cone spacer to match your current headset, or if you don't really care about that, any brand will do as long as it's made for an IS41 ... which is kind of the most common integrated threadless headset these days. The IS42 (campy) is also common, but not quite as much.

I'd be pretty disappointed if an actual Trek dealer couldn't just answer the question for me. But it shouldn't be a problem at all for you to find one.


----------

